# Treiberproblem bei IBM Lenovo Thinkpad T41



## baumkuchen84 (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wieder alle Windows XP spiele spielen und hab mir daher bei Ebay dieses Notebook gekauft.

Leider schlägt weder der Grafik noch der Audiotreiber nach der Installation an.

Was kann ich machen?

Die Downloads hatte ich von hier:

http://support.lenovo.com/de/de/pro...s/thinkpad-t-series-laptops/thinkpad-t41/2373

Vielen Dank & beste Grüße


----------

